# EPDM an Beton kleben???



## Thomas3619 (21. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.

ich habe mein Teichumrandung mit 20 cm hohen Bordsteinkanten. Die EPDM Folie hätte ich gerne an der Kante oben abgeschnitten und an den Beton geklebt. Habe im Internet  EPDM Active Kleber gefunden, der wohl für so etwas geeignet ist. Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Wie gut hält der???


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: EPDM an Beton kleben???*

Ich denke etwas an Beton zu kleben wird sehr schwierig. Kannst du nicht ein paar kleine Schrauben verwenden ?

Sonst fällt mir nur Innotec oder halt der EPDM-Kleber ein


----------



## mitch (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: EPDM an Beton kleben???*

hallo thomas,

ich hatte da mal was bei _claudia & ludwig _gesehen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5086 , die haben die folie + ufermatte nur mit einer kunststoffleiste angeschraubt, scheint zu halten

nur so als idee


----------



## renne40 (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: EPDM an Beton kleben???*

Hallo Thomas!!
Habe in meinen Schwimmteich EPDM-Folie ausgelegt und dabei einige Klebearbeiten ( Flansch, Wasserrücklauf, etc. ) mit Innotec-Kleber erfolgreich erledigt. Hält auf Stein, auf Holz und eignet sich auch zum verkleben von EPDM auf EPDM, also auch zum flicken kleinerer Löcher. Sehr empfehlenswert!!
Habe wie du Bordsteinkanten (siehe Album) zur Einfassung verwendet und teilweise daran meine Folie verklebt.
MfG Rainer aus Österreich


----------



## jochen (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: EPDM an Beton kleben???*

Hallo Thomas,

wir hatten damals das Problem so gelöst,

den Betonring mit Zweikomponenten Epoxidharz angestrichen, so ergab sich auf dem Beton nach dem Aushärten eine glasartige Schicht,
darauf klebten wir unsere Folie (allerdings PVC) mit Innotec Adheseal.

Hält seit 2005 ohne Probleme.


----------



## Marco (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: EPDM an Beton kleben???*

Hi 

Ich habe meine EPDM Folie mit Kunststoffleisten und Edelstahlschrauben an der Betonkante im Terassenbereich angeschraubt. Letztes Jahr einmal die Leisten abgeschraubt, Streifen Ufermatte darüber und wieder angeschraubt.
Kann das nur empfehlen.


----------

